# Weekly Competition 2018-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R2 U' R' F' R2 U R U2 R2 
*2. *R F2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 
*3. *F2 U' R U' R F' R' 
*4. *F U2 R2 F U' F U F' R U' 
*5. *F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U' 

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F R B L2 D R' D2 L2 F D2 
*2. *U2 F U2 L2 F U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F U B' L' B U 
*3. *L2 B2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' D' R F' D2 U L R2 D2 R' 
*4. *B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 F D' L' U' L' R2 D2 R' B' D' U' 
*5. *B2 L2 F2 U' L' F' L' B R D' L2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 F2 

*4x4x4
1. *D' U Fw2 D Uw R B D Uw' U' B2 F D' Uw2 U' L Rw' B' U2 Fw2 D Rw Uw' U F2 D2 R' D' B' D Uw Rw D' B2 Uw' U2 R2 U L2 D2
*2. *D' U L Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw' R' U2 B' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 B' D U2 F L' Uw B L2 Rw' F' Uw B' Fw F2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw R2 D2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2
*3. *Uw' Rw Fw R Fw2 D2 B2 Rw D' Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L' R' F Rw2 R D B' Fw L U R' Fw R2 B' Fw2 R D U2 L R2 Fw F2 L' D' F Uw2 B'
*4. *D Fw F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' U L2 D2 U F L R D' Uw2 U' B' D Uw U' B2 Uw' Fw2 U R Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 F R2 F Uw' F' Rw2 R' F
*5. *R' D2 Uw B' U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L B' L2 Uw' B Rw' B Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw D Uw' U' L2 Fw2 L Rw U2 R2 D' U2 L2 Rw U'

*5x5x5
1. *F Uw Lw D2 L Rw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Dw' Rw' D' B2 U2 R' Uw L2 D2 U' L Uw2 B2 Fw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw Bw' R D2 U' R' Fw2 Uw2 U Bw' L Dw' U2 L B2 L2 Rw' B Lw Dw2 Uw2 B' Uw' U Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 F'
*2. *Dw2 L' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Dw Uw Bw F' Uw2 U' Rw' B' D2 Dw' Rw2 Bw D B' Bw Fw Dw U Lw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L Lw' B' Fw' L2 Rw2 F2 Dw F R Uw Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 U Lw Uw2 L' Lw' Rw D2 Dw2 Uw Lw B' L2 Lw2 D2 U2 Rw Fw'
*3. *B F D Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 R Dw2 Uw2 R2 Dw' L' Rw2 D2 Dw' L2 R' D' U L' Uw2 R' D L' U L2 Bw' D' L' Uw L D Dw2 Lw2 R D' Bw D' F D2 R' U2 L' Fw' Lw F' Lw2 U' F2 Lw R2 B2 R2 Uw L' R' D' F2
*4. *Uw' F2 Uw2 Lw' R2 B Bw2 Fw F D2 B D2 Dw' Fw' L' Lw Uw' Lw' F2 L' D' Dw2 Lw Rw R2 Dw Rw' B D2 B L' Dw' Bw' U B2 Rw' R2 U2 F2 Lw Fw L Dw2 B' F' Dw2 L Lw' Dw Rw2 U2 B' Uw' Fw2 L Bw' Fw U2 Bw Lw2
*5. *Bw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' F Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 U B D L Dw2 Rw B R Uw2 Lw2 R' Uw' R' U R2 Dw Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' L R2 D' Dw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 D Lw2 Fw L2 R' Dw F' Dw Bw' R B' U2 B F2 Lw' Bw D2 Dw Uw' L' B2 F R'

*6x6x6
1. *3R2 2B2 2R R2 2D 3F2 F2 U' L2 2R' R D' 3U 2B2 3U2 2B2 D2 2U' U' 2F L2 F' 2L 2F 2L B 3F 2R2 2U 3F2 L' 3U 2B 3F' L 3F' 2F' D' R B' 2B' R 2D 2R' D' 3U' 2U2 U2 R B2 F' 2R 2U' 3R2 2D2 2B2 2L 3F U2 3F' 2F2 F 3R2 D' R2 D U B' 2B2 3R
*2. *3R 2F' 2D 2L' 2U' 2B 3R' 3F' L 2D2 R' 3U2 3F' 2R F' U 2F' 3U U 2L 2R 2B2 2R' D 3F' F 3U 2L2 3F2 2L' B 2B' 2D2 3U' U 2R2 2U 2B 2U' 3F2 D' 3U2 2U L2 3U2 2L 2B' 3U' 2U2 B2 R' 3F2 U 3R 2F 2L2 3R B' 3F' 2L R' 2U2 2L2 3F2 2U R2 F 2R 2U' 3R
*3. *2D 3R' 2R2 B 2B' 3F2 2F2 2U' L' 2D2 3F R' 2F F2 L' 2U 2B 2F 2U F2 L2 D2 F 3U2 F2 3U' L F' 2R2 2F2 2R2 D2 L2 2B 3U 2L2 3R R2 2F2 D2 2F2 F R 2F 3R2 D2 2U2 2F' 2U' 2B2 U2 2L2 3U' 3F' 3R D 2R2 B2 2F' 2L' 3R 2B' L2 3R 2D' L' 2R' R2 2D' U
*4. *B' 2L' 2R 2B 3F2 2R2 B 3F U 3R2 R2 B U2 2F 2U R F' 2D 2U U2 B 2F F2 U2 L' 2F L 2L 2R2 3U' U2 L' 3R 2U2 2B2 U2 L' 3U2 B2 2B' L 2L' 3R 2R2 R' B2 F' 3U' 3F2 2L' 3U' U 3F2 2R R' 3F' R' 3U' B' 2L F 2U2 2B' 3F2 2L' U' F 3U U' F'
*5. *3R' B2 2D 3U 2L D 3F 2L' 3R2 R 2F' 2D 3R2 2F' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 3R' R 2D 2R' 3F2 2D 2F' L 2L2 R2 D 2D 2L2 2D' L 2U2 U2 3F2 3U' B2 D' 2U2 U2 3R2 2U2 B 3U 2B' 3F2 3U' 3F2 2L2 U' 3F 2R2 3U U' F' 2D' L2 2L 3R2 B2 2D2 3U' F2 2R' 2D2 2F2 2D2 F' 3R

*7x7x7
1. *2F2 D 3R 2F 3U 3B2 2F' 3L B F2 3D2 3F2 U' F 3U2 B F 3D 3U2 L 3L2 D 2U2 3B2 L2 D 3U U2 2F2 F 2R F D' 2R 2F2 F R 2U2 F2 3L2 D2 2F' 2L2 3F2 F2 3U2 2B' 2L' D2 2D 3D2 U2 B2 3U' 2U 3R' B R 2B' F D2 2R 3U' 2B2 2R' F2 D 2L' 2D 3R2 2B L2 D 2U2 U R 2B F2 2R2 F2 2R2 3U' B 2U' 2R' B' 3R 3D' 3L 3D2 2U2 3R2 D U R B2 L 2D' 2B2 2U2
*2. *3D' 2F 3L 2R U' L 3R2 3F' 3L 3U' 2B' 3B 2R' D2 2U2 U' 2R' F' 2D 2R 3D 2B' 2D2 3R2 3F D2 2D2 2R2 3B' 2D' L' 3U' 3R2 2U B 3U 2F L B2 2R 3D 3R2 R2 3F F2 2L' 2D 3D2 R 3D B' F 3R2 2D2 3R2 2R 3F 3L2 3R' 3B R2 2B2 2R2 2U 2L2 R 2B' 3B2 L2 2R2 3B' 2F2 3U B' 2F2 L2 2R' U' L 3B' 3F 3R' 3U 2L' R 2D 2U' 2F' 3R2 2R2 2F' F 3R D 2L2 2D 2L2 B2 2B 3B
*3. *B 2D' 3D' 2L2 3R2 U2 3R2 2R2 3U2 2L2 3L' 2F D2 F 3L' 2D 3D L' D 2D B2 3R' D2 3D F2 2R2 2D 3L 2D2 U2 2B' 3B 3F R B 2F' 3L2 3D' F2 2L' 3L' R' 3F L2 B D 2R 2F 3L' D 3D' F' 3D' 2L2 3D2 2R' 2U2 B2 2B 2F2 3D 2F2 3U' 3B2 2F2 3L D U' B2 2L 3U2 3L2 3R' 3B2 3F2 2F2 D' 2F2 D2 3B2 2U 3R 3U2 2U2 2B2 F 3L' D2 3D' 2B U2 2B' 3B' D2 3U 3L 3R2 R' 2B' L'
*4. *3U 3R' F2 2L D 3U2 L2 3R' R 2D 2U2 L 3L2 3R' 2D U2 2B D2 2U' 3B2 2U 3B2 F2 2L 2D 3R2 2F2 3U L2 3B2 3U 2U2 3B' 3D R D U2 2L 3R D 3F' 3U' B 3U' U' B' 3L 2D L' 2F 2L 3R B2 2F' 3L' 2B' D' 3B' 3D B2 2B 3U B2 3R B 3L U R B2 2D' 3D2 2L B2 3D 2U2 3R' F' D' 3D' L2 2B' 3B2 2R2 2B' F2 U F2 2D' F U B' 2F2 2D R2 F 3R U2 F 3L2 3D2
*5. *U2 2R2 3D 2U2 R' 2U 2L' 3U R2 U' B2 3F L2 R' F 2D 3D' 2R2 3B2 3F2 2F2 3D 2R2 2B2 L' 2L D2 3F' 3R 3F2 U' 3R 2D' L 2R 2U' R' 2B2 F' 2L' 2U2 3B' 3L' D 3B2 L 2L' 3R2 2F' L2 3U2 B' F L 2B' D2 2B2 3R2 2R2 R' 2D L2 2R' D 2B2 3D 3B2 F2 2D2 2L2 3B' F R' 2U2 3R2 2R2 3F2 2F 2D2 3F 2F2 3R' R 3D 2F 2L 2R 3D2 L' B' 2L 2F' F D2 2L 2B 3F 3U' 2L2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' F' R2 F' U F U' R2 
*2. *F2 U R U2 R' U' F2 U R2 
*3. *R F2 U R' U2 F R2 F R' F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L' B2 F2 R' F D2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 R D2 R D L U2 D2 L' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U F2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 R B R2 F' L' R2 F' D' R' B2 L' Fw Uw
*3. *R2 F' B R2 L D2 U' B L D' R D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B F L' U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D L Uw B' U2 L Fw F2 Uw L Fw2 L2 R U2 Rw U2 L' Uw L2 Fw' F Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D L2 Rw2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B' Fw L
*2. *D U' B' D' Rw Uw2 B' Fw' Uw F R' F' Uw' U2 Fw F U2 L' Fw L' D Uw U Fw2 Rw B' D Uw U' R' B L' B Uw2 R F2 Rw' R U' Rw2
*3. *U L Rw R2 D' Fw F D' B' D B' Fw L D2 Rw D2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B L' F L' U2 Fw2 U F' U2 L D U2 R Uw2 Rw B2 U B2 L R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' U B Fw' Uw2 Lw' U' F R2 B F U2 Fw Rw' Bw' R2 D' Dw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Uw Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' D F' L' Rw R' F' L2 Uw Rw D Dw2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Dw Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 F2 D' L Uw B' Lw Rw2 Dw R' F2 L F'
*2. *Lw R D U' Rw D U2 L' Dw' Uw F2 Lw B' Lw Rw Uw Lw2 Rw2 Dw U B' Fw' R2 Bw L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' U Bw' Dw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Dw L2 Rw Dw' Rw Fw2 L U2 L Bw' Rw2 R' Dw2 B2 Bw' L2 B2 F2 Dw2 R Uw' Bw2 D' Rw
*3. *D' U L R2 Dw' B' D' U2 B' F2 Lw Dw' Fw Dw' Bw Rw' B Bw' L2 Lw B' Fw2 Uw Rw' Dw' L2 D2 Dw' B' Lw' Rw' D2 L2 Rw2 Bw' D' Bw R2 U2 B' L' B' Fw' R2 Dw2 B Bw' F' L2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' F2 R2 U2 Bw U2 Lw2 D2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 2B 2L' 3U2 U2 3F' D' 2R' 2B2 L' 2D 3F2 L' B 3R' D2 2B R2 D2 2U' B2 F' 2U2 2B 2F F L2 2B 2F2 D2 3R2 B2 2B2 2L2 3F2 R' 2F2 2D' 2U' R D 2R' R' B' 2D 2U' 2F 2U2 L2 R2 F' D2 2L2 2D2 B' L2 3F 3R2 F2 R' 3U2 3R' 2R 2D 2F2 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B 3L2 B' 2U 2B' 3D2 2F U2 3L' 3B 3F' 3D 3B L2 U 2L 2R2 2D' 3U' 2R2 2B' 3B' 3F 2D2 2U2 R' B D 3U2 B 3F' L' 3R' 3B 3F2 3U2 3B' 3L 2R U' 2B' 2F2 2R' 3U2 3R R' F2 D2 L' F 3L2 3R2 3B 3R D2 2D' 3D 3R2 U2 2F' R' 3B' 2R2 2B' 2F2 3U' R 2F' L' 3D 3F' D' 3D' R2 3D2 3U' 3B2 3L' R 3B L' R2 U L 3L' 2D' 3D' 3F2 2F' 2L 3R F U 2B2 2F' F2 3L 3F 3D2 U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' L F' D2 B L' R D2 U2 F' D' B F2 R D2 U2 L' F2 U' L Fw Uw2
*2. *L2 U R2 F R' U R B U2 L B2 R F' B2 L' D' F' U2 D' Rw2 Uw
*3. *F' R L F' D B2 D2 F' L2 U' L2 D2 B' L D' B2 L R' F Rw Uw2
*4. *D2 F B2 U2 L2 B D L' D2 L2 F' R' U' L2 D' L' U2 D R' Fw' Uw'
*5. *L2 U' L2 D' U' B L' F D' B F' D L D2 L' R2 U' D R L' B Uw2
*6. *L F' R U D' L F2 L' F' D2 U' L' R2 D U' B L' B' D' Rw' Uw'
*7. *F D' L U2 D2 B' L' R2 U' R2 F R' F' R' B' R D2 R2 D2 U' F Rw' Uw
*8. *B L D2 R2 B U2 B L2 F R' U D B' D B F U' F2 L R2 Fw Uw2
*9. *D L R2 U' B R' U' B' D' F L D' F R' L D F2 D' L' R2 Fw Uw'
*10. *B2 U' B L F2 B R' F' B2 U' B' R2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B U2 D' L Fw Uw2
*11. *U' R2 D B D2 L2 F R' B2 U' B2 F2 R D L D2 R' U' R F' Rw Uw
*12. *B U D' L2 D R' U2 L' U B2 D2 F R2 L' D2 L' B2 U D2 L' Fw Uw'
*13. *R U F D2 F' B2 L B2 L D' R2 D B2 L' U' L' R F' B R2 Fw Uw2
*14. *R2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F B' D2 B' L U2 F L U' B2 F U Rw Uw2
*15. *U' B' D2 F2 B L2 R' D' B' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D U2 R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*16. *F' U' F2 U2 F U' B' F U' D2 B' F2 D F2 B2 U2 D B' D U' L Fw' Uw
*17. *B' F L R2 B' U' L U' D' F2 U' L2 F' R' L2 D F D' L' U' B' 
*18. *R2 D' L' R B' F2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 B' L' B' R B L D2 R' Fw Uw'
*19. *U2 B2 D' U B' F U2 B U' F B L' B L R U2 F D2 F2 L Fw'
*20. *U L' F' R2 F2 U2 R' D R' B2 F' U2 F2 D U' R F' L' D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*21. *D2 F2 B R L' F2 B2 R U2 B F2 R2 D2 U L D' U2 B' D' B L' Fw Uw
*22. *U F U R2 B' D' R2 F L2 U2 D L' D' R2 L2 D2 U' F2 U D2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *B2 R B U2 F U2 L2 F2 R' F' B2 U2 R B' U2 D F B' L Fw Uw'
*24. *U' B' U R2 F2 D' B2 F' R U' F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' F' U' R Fw' Uw'
*25. *U2 R2 B' L' R' B' D F D B R' F2 D R2 B L' F' R2 B' F U' Fw Uw'
*26. *L B2 R' L' F2 D2 R' F2 U L F R2 U2 R' B' U2 B2 R F Rw2 Uw
*27. *B' L' U R D U2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 F2 D U2 R F' U' L2 R Fw' Uw'
*28. *D U L B2 D B2 D B2 R' F2 D' L D U R B' U2 D B L2 D Rw' Uw
*29. *F D2 U R' U' F L2 F2 R' B R F' D' U2 B' R2 D' U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*30. *F' R2 L B2 D' R' U' B' L U' B' D2 R F' B L R2 F B' U2 R' 
*31. *F' U L2 U2 R2 F D' U L2 R U' D' R' B U B D R B2 D U2 Fw Uw2
*32. *B F2 U F U' R F' D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*33. *D' R B2 F2 D' L' R B' D2 U B2 L2 U' R' L B2 F2 R' L' F' U' Rw Uw'
*34. *L F' U2 B2 D2 L U2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' F' B D2 B U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*35. *D L U R' D U2 F' R U2 R' B' R L2 D B' U2 D B L Fw Uw
*36. *F' B R2 L' D' L D R' U2 B2 R L' B2 R2 U2 L B' R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*37. *L' U' D' L B R L' U F' D' F' L' U' B' L' B U' B' L D Rw' Uw
*38. *D R2 B' R L2 D L D' F2 B D' F2 D' F2 B2 R' F2 R2 D Rw Uw2
*39. *D2 U' L2 U' B' R2 U B L R2 F B' U' R' L2 B' D' F B' L D2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *D2 B D2 F2 B L B L B2 F2 L2 F' L2 R B2 F2 U B D2 L' R2 Fw' Uw
*41. *F' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R D' U2 F' B2 D' F' U L B U2 L' D L Fw Uw
*42. *D2 B' U2 F L U' L' R2 D F' B U' R F2 B' L' F' D2 U' R L2 Fw' Uw
*43. *B' R F' B' R U F2 B2 R D' B' R B U' D' B' F' L2 U' Fw Uw
*44. *U2 D2 F B' L' B2 L B2 F2 L B' F' L' R D R U2 R' B Rw Uw'
*45. *F' B R F R F' D B' L2 F2 R2 F L2 R' F' D' L2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*46. *B L2 D' R2 U2 D B2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 B2 R F D' R' B' U2 D2 Rw Uw2
*47. *L' R' B' F2 L B' D' L' B R' U2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 B R D2 Rw' Uw2
*48. *U2 F' L2 D F' L U F' D2 B' R2 L F R F U2 R' B2 D B Rw Uw2
*49. *U' D F D' R' L' D L' D' F' U' R F L2 U' F B2 L' B' Rw' Uw'
*50. *R2 F' D U2 L' F2 L' U' B2 U D2 B2 F' D2 L F2 L2 B' L' Fw' Uw2
*51. *L' R' U' L' U2 R' U' B2 U2 R D' L R2 U' R2 U' F R2 D' F Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R2 L D2 R2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 B R U L2 U2 L' U' D2 B2 U' Fw'
*53. *F' D2 L' R' U' B' R D B2 R' U2 R' B2 D U R B2 L2 R2 B R Fw' Uw'
*54. *B D2 F' U' F L B D2 U L2 B' R' F' B' R' F D F' D Rw2 Uw2
*55. *D R B' D' R U L2 U2 L D' F' R' B' R' L' B2 D2 B F2 Rw2 Uw'
*56. *R' D' B U' B D B2 F' U R F U B2 R2 L' F2 R2 B2 D F' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R2 L F L R D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L R U2 R' F2 B' D' F U2 L' F Rw' Uw2
*58. *B D2 L R' B2 U' D R L U' R' D U2 F B U' L B' F Rw2 Uw
*59. *R' U' F' U2 R' L B' F2 L2 F R2 D F' L' F' D2 R2 D' L Fw Uw'
*60. *B' L R' U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 U' L B2 F D F2 D2 F D L B2 L' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F U' F' L' F D F2 R U2 D' B L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
*2. *D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D L' U' B R' U B D R F L2 
*3. *D R' B R2 B U' L2 B2 R' U F2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 
*4. *R' D F R' U' B2 R2 D' B' L B2 D B2 L2 B2 U D' B2 D F2 
*5. *R B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L2 D' B R' D2 R B2 R' F D' U 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B U2 R' D F L D2 B D' U' 
*2. *B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 U B2 L D' R U' B' L B' U' B U 
*3. *B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U' B D2 L' D U2 L' B2 F2 D' 
*4. *L2 B L2 U2 F D2 B F U2 R2 U2 R' D' R B' F2 D' L R' U' F' 
*5. *D R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D F' U' L2 F' R' D' U2 B2 L 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' U2 F2 B2 D' B2 R B L U R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 
*2. *B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U B' L D B' F' R D' U L' U' 
*3. *U R F' U F' L F R' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 
*4. *U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 L' D R' F' D B R2 
*5. *D2 L D R' U F' D L' B D F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 L B2 R' U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 L' U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R' B' F' U L' R F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F2 U2 F' R F U2 R' U 
*3. *L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 R' B' U2 L D L B' D F 
*4. *Fw' F' R2 D Uw2 Fw D F2 L' B' R D U2 Fw' F Rw R' Uw' U' F2 R' Uw2 Rw' B Rw F2 L' Uw2 L U Rw D2 R B2 R Fw2 Uw2 U R2 D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R 
*3. *D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 B' F R' U B U B2 D2 B' R2 B' U' 
*4. *D2 Rw2 R2 D' U L2 Rw2 B' D' Fw' D2 R' D2 L2 D' Uw2 U2 B R2 U2 L' R' D Uw F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' D2 R' Fw' F Rw D2 F2 Uw' Fw
*5. *R' D B F Dw Lw2 F' L' R D2 F' L' Bw2 D2 L2 D' Uw2 U Lw2 U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' D Dw' Uw Rw Dw L' R B' Bw2 D R' Fw' L R Fw' Uw' F2 U' Lw2 Dw' Fw Dw2 L Uw2 F2 D2 Uw2 B Bw Fw' L' D2 Uw Rw' Dw2 L

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 
*3. *R F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B U' B L' U' B' U L R2 
*4. *L2 Fw L Rw2 Uw' B L' U2 B2 Fw' F D' F Rw R2 Uw L R' F D' Uw U2 B Fw D2 R2 Uw2 U2 L' R2 Fw' F2 D B Fw U2 R B2 D' U2
*5. *F' Dw' Uw' Rw2 F2 L2 Dw2 Lw' B' Fw2 F Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 D2 B Bw Lw' Uw2 B F Dw2 Lw D Lw2 Rw Bw Dw2 B Bw' Fw U2 F' U L2 Rw' Bw2 L Bw' U2 B' Dw2 R2 U2 Bw2 F Rw2 R2 D2 U' R F' R' F2 Rw Dw2 B2 F' Lw2
*6. *3F D' 2D 3F 2D2 2L 2D2 U 3F L2 B U' R' D' F2 2L' B2 F2 2D2 3F 2R2 3U F 2U' L' R D' F2 R2 B' R 2F' 2R2 2U 2R' 2D 2L' D 2L 3F' D' 3U 2U U2 R 2B2 3F D' B' 2U 3F U2 2B 2L2 2F' F2 2D 2B2 F' 2D2 L 2R' D2 2D 3U' U2 L' 2B2 3F 2L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 U2 F2 R U F' R2 U R U 
*3. *F L U R' U B U L U2 L U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 U 
*4. *U2 L U' R D2 L' Rw2 F L2 Rw R F2 D' R2 Uw' L' R D' R' D' U' F Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 L' R' B D2 Fw' L' Uw Rw' B' F' L B' F2
*5. *L D U' Lw Dw2 Fw L2 U' F Dw' Bw' F' D' Rw Fw Lw' Dw' Fw Lw' B' L2 Lw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw Dw L' B2 Bw2 L' Lw' Dw Uw2 Lw R2 B' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 L Rw' B2 Lw' F2 Dw2 U' Fw2 Dw Lw' R2 Dw2 B2 U' Bw' Fw2 L' Dw' Bw F
*6. *B D2 L2 2B' 2F R2 2D' U' 3R' D' L2 2F2 2D' U2 2F2 2L' R' B 3F' 2R' D2 R D' B2 R 3F 2D' L D' L2 2L2 2R2 2U' R2 2U B' 2F' F' 2U 2F' 2D' 2L 2R 2U' L R2 B2 3R 2U2 3R' 2D' 3U2 U 3F2 L' B' L 3F 2F2 F 2L2 2B 2U' 2R2 2D B2 2F2 2D' F2 2D
*7. *D2 2U L2 2F' L2 2R2 2B 2F2 3R U 2F2 F' 3U 2U 3R 2D' 3D 3U2 U' 2L2 3U' 3L 3B2 3R2 3F2 D 2U B 2D' 2L2 3F2 L 3B 3R 3U' L' D 3F' L' 2U2 3B 2L' F U' 3L F2 2R 2D2 U R 3U B' 3F2 D 3B2 2L2 3B' D' 3U 2U 2F 3L2 3D' B' 2B' D 3L' 2B' L' 3L D' 2D R2 3U' B' F' 3U R2 2B2 3U 3L' R 2D' 3U L' 3L' F 3R2 2B' 2U L' 2D 2U 2B' 3D' 2F' 3U2 2F' 2L 3D'

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR4+ DL1- UL1+ U1+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R3- D3- L4- ALL4+ DR UL 
*2. *UR3+ DR4- DL5+ UL2- U6+ R1- D5+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R3+ D3- L4+ ALL4- UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U2- R5+ D1- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL3+ 
*4. *UR3+ DR0+ DL0+ UL0+ U6+ R3+ D1- L2+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R5+ D4- L2- ALL4- DR UL 
*5. *UR5- DR1+ DL6+ UL4+ U2+ R3- D1- L5+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R2+ D3- L1- ALL4+ DR DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' B' L' B' L U' r' u 
*2. *U L' U R U R L' U L l' r u' 
*3. *U R' L' B' L' U' L' U' L' r b' u' 
*4. *U B R' U B R B' L' U l' r' 
*5. *R L U R U L B' l r b u 

*Square-1
1. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 6)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / 
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4)
*5. *(4, 6) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / 

*Skewb
1. *L' B U R' L R' U R' B L' U' 
*2. *R' U L' B' R' B' U' R' B' U' 
*3. *R' L U' R' U R' U' L R' B' U' 
*4. *U L B U L' B R' B' U B' U' 
*5. *U' L' B' U L' R L' R' B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F2 U F R U' R2 U' R2 U 
*3. *B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D F' L B U' B' F' D' 
*4. *Rw' R2 Uw2 U F' D Uw Fw Rw' Uw' R2 U2 Rw Fw' Uw B' Fw' L Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' R D U2 L Rw2 F' Rw2 D Rw' R' F2 U' B2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw2 B2
*5. *L2 Rw' Uw L' R' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 Lw2 D' F Dw L2 D2 Rw' Bw' F2 Rw Dw2 U' Bw Lw' R' Dw2 Fw2 R U L' Uw B2 Dw Lw Uw Fw Uw' L R2 D Rw2 D' Uw' L2 B' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D Dw2 B Bw Dw2 Uw B2 D L2 R' B Uw2 L'
*OH. *L2 U B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U L2 R2 B D R2 B2 F2 D' L D R' F' 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR6+ DL4+ UL1- U5- R1+ D1+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R1+ D3+ L5+ ALL5+ DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' R U B' U' L' B' l' b u' 
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3)
*Skewb. *L U' B' L B' R' B U' L' B' U'


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Aug 28, 2018)

2x2: (3.15), 3.54, 7.25, 9.97, (12.01) = 6.92
3x3: (17.26), 18.95, 19.84, 20.48, (22.24)= 19.75
4x4: (1:05.26), 1:12.06, 1:12.15, 1:17.15, (1:19.88)= 1:13.78
5x5: (2:34.26), 2:34.77, 2:47.72, 3:13.08, (3:18.38)= 2:47.72
2-4: 1:33.31
2-5: 4:46.46


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 28, 2018)

3BLD: 1:16.76, 31.62, 20.68


----------



## Mawo Halto (Aug 29, 2018)

Weecomp Selasa, 28 Agu 18:


OH :


26.648
32.481
36.960
32.581
30.415

Ao5: 31.826
Best: 26.648


2x2x2:
5.299
3.393
5.502
9.505
24.616

Ao5: 6.769
Best: 3.393


4x4x4:
1:10.014
1:06.226
1:17.464
1:14.242
56.515

Ao5: 1:10.161
Best: 56.515


234 relay:
1:38.012


3x3x3 Blindfolded:

1:30.776
DNF
59.948

Mo3: DNF
Bo3: 59.948


3x3x3:
16.374
15.941
21.145(+2)
18.574
15.997

Ao5: 16.982
Best: 15.941


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

*3x3:* 12.10, (10.89), (14.77), 12.01, 11.84
Avg: 11.99

*4x4*: (1:04.11) 56.59 (51.07) 58.35 58.83 
Avg: 57.92

*5x5:* 1:42.37, 1:41.67, 1:33.79, (1:44.21), (1:23.16)
Avg: 1:39.28


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Aug 30, 2018)

2x2x2- 7.51, 7.63, (8.76), 8.33, (7.32) = 7.82

3x3x3- (21.04), 22.47, (25.97), 23.45, 22.77 = 22.90

4x4x4- 1:39.19, (1:24.60), (1:46.91), 1:25.35, 1:35.43 = 1:33.32

5x5x5- (3:32.22), 3:45.83, 3:49.68, (3:54.54), 3:47.87 = 3:47.79

6x6x6- 7:58.85, (6:23.08), 6:45.61, 7:33.07, (8:16.45) = 7:25.84

7x7x7- 12:39.70, 11:34.01, (11:24.69), 12:42.44, (13:00.71) = 12:18.72

3x3x3 One Handed- 1:06.07, (56.10), 1:13.95, (1:16.07), 1:00.91 = 1:06.98

2+3+4 Relay- 2:19.78

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:48.23

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:38.38

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 25:10.10

MegaMinx- 2:50.37, (2:43.58), (3:25.74), 3:00.31, 2:57.86 = 2:56.18


----------



## SpartanSailor (Sep 3, 2018)

Can someone check my FMC solution? I’m not sure which notation to use. In a recent comp I was able to use [f2] for cube rotation which I believe is the same a z2. But I triple checked my solution and it worked. But when I input my solution with the z and y rotations, it says my solution was a not successful. I can copy my solution to here if necessary.

Never mind... I forgot to add the AUF at the end of my solution when I typed it in. That’s a bummer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2018)

SpartanSailor said:


> Can someone check my FMC solution? I’m not sure which notation to use. In a recent comp I was able to use [f2] for cube rotation which I believe is the same a z2. But I triple checked my solution and it worked. But when I input my solution with the z and y rotations, it says my solution was a not successful. I can copy my solution to here if necessary.
> 
> Never mind... I forgot to add the AUF at the end of my solution when I typed it in. That’s a bummer.


Ouch, I hate when that happens.

But if you actually had the solution written down correctly, and it was just a mistake when transferring to the computer, I'd consider that a valid solve - just edit it and add the AUF. The way I look at it, for an official competition, the goal is to have a properly *written* solution within the hour - typing is not part of the solve. Then you're just entering the result you got on paper. So if you had the AUF written on your paper, and simply forgot to add it in when typing it from your paper solution, that should count as a valid solve.

But if you were typing in your solution as your official solution, and didn't write it down first, then I agree you should probably not get credit for the solve.

I hope that makes sense.

And I'm sorry about not taking the [f2] style rotations yet on the website; I've been doing some major cleanup work on the site lately but am almost finished with that; I can try to get to adding the bracketed rotations soon now.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ouch, I hate when that happens.
> 
> But if you actually had the solution written down correctly, and it was just a mistake when transferring to the computer, I'd consider that a valid solve - just edit it and add the AUF. The way I look at it, for an official competition, the goal is to have a properly *written* solution within the hour - typing is not part of the solve. Then you're just entering the result you got on paper. So if you had the AUF written on your paper, and simply forgot to add it in when typing it from your paper solution, that should count as a valid solve.
> 
> ...



I actually had it all written out prior to typing in my solution... just simply forgot to type in the AUF. If it’s not a problem, I can go in a edit to add the AUF. Especially since the entire attempt took less that 30 minutes for me. Not like I was hurried and running out of time, just forgot to type it. Not to worry about the bracket rotations verse the x,y,z rotations. I can make the adjustment, I just need to remember that is the input parameter. 

Edit: I did go back to add the AUF that I had written down. FWIW... my amazing 63 move solution didn’t get me to move up from the bottom much. LOL... If there are any heartburns, MODS/HOSTS, just make it a DNF again. I like seeing the success, but it’s not worth any heartache.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2018)

SpartanSailor said:


> I actually had it all written out prior to typing in my solution... just simply forgot to type in the AUF. If it’s not a problem, I can go in a edit to add the AUF. Especially since the entire attempt took less that 30 minutes for me. Not like I was hurried and running out of time, just forgot to type it. Not to worry about the bracket rotations verse the x,y,z rotations. I can make the adjustment, I just need to remember that is the input parameter.
> 
> Edit: I did go back to add the AUF that I had written down. FWIW... my amazing 63 move solution didn’t get me to move up from the bottom much. LOL... If there are any heartburns, MODS/HOSTS, just make it a DNF again. I like seeing the success, but it’s not worth any heartache.


Definitely no problem at all. Considering you had it written down, it was the right thing to do to correct it. I'm glad it shows as a valid solve now - that is what it should be.

And I do still want to add the bracket notations eventually, since they are WCA-valid.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2018)

Results for week 35: congrats to dat1asiandude, Shadowjockey and thecubingwizard!

*2x2x2*(157)

 1.79 asacuber
 1.85 TheDubDubJr
 1.92 Hashtagcuber
 1.93 leomannen
 2.11 ExultantCarn
 2.12 [email protected]
 2.14 dat1asiandude
 2.24 thecubingwizard
 2.26 SimonK
 2.31 Tanki_cubed
 2.39 Kyleadj
 2.39 Magdamini
 2.47 JakubDrobny
 2.49 vedroboev
 2.51 Jscuber
 2.57 G2013
 2.57 2017LAMB06
 2.58 THowlett
 2.68 jancsi02
 2.73 sleipnir
 2.77 arquillian
 2.77 Skefull
 2.77 tdm
 2.87 1samko2345
 2.88 cubeshepherd
 2.88 CubicOreo
 2.91 OriginalUsername
 2.91 boroc226han
 2.91 Cory516
 2.92 HawaiiLife745
 2.92 RobinCube
 2.93 Luke Garrett
 2.95 daniel678
 2.96 MrKuba600
 3.06 JMHCubed
 3.19 CubingwithChris
 3.24 [email protected]
 3.34 Elf
 3.37 M1n1turtl3
 3.37 Zeke Mackay
 3.40 AidanNoogie
 3.53 leudcfa
 3.54 DGCubes
 3.56 sigalig
 3.59 2016LAIL01
 3.61 speedcuber71
 3.65 DhruvA
 3.66 dycocubix
 3.70 Schmizee
 3.78 AdrianCubing
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.80 trav1
 3.81 tigermaxi
 3.87 ErikCR
 3.88 Shadowjockey
 3.93 BradenTheMagician
 3.97 Ghost Cuber
 3.99 ARandomCuber
 4.02 Astral Cubing
 4.07 begiuli65
 4.08 Ianwubby
 4.09 Zach Clark
 4.12 miasponseller
 4.14 Trexrush1
 4.15 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.16 Keith Maben
 4.18 yghklvn
 4.20 EdubCubez
 4.20 Quinson
 4.20 Kit Clement
 4.21 The Cubinator
 4.23 TipsterTrickster
 4.24 Neb
 4.28 NathanaelCubes
 4.29 Pyra42
 4.29 Cooki348
 4.30 Danila Ryabinin
 4.35 obelisk477
 4.38 rubik2005
 4.38 NolanDoes2x2
 4.44 Sub1Hour
 4.45 colegemuth
 4.50 MartinN13
 4.50 scylla
 4.57 Elysian_Hunter
 4.61 weatherman223
 4.61 Blindclocker
 4.62 bhoffman492
 4.66 MCuber
 4.75 João Vinicius
 4.75 MattP98
 4.76 Josh5271
 4.80 E-Cuber
 4.82 buzzteam4
 4.83 nms777
 4.83 typeman5
 4.96 Rubiksdude4144
 4.98 CeeEhllCuber
 5.05 jackmaring
 5.08 T1_M0
 5.12 mrjames113083
 5.15 Turkey vld
 5.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.25 Bertus
 5.27 whatshisbucket
 5.27 Keenan Johnson
 5.30 SpartanSailor
 5.36 Alea
 5.37 MusiCuber
 5.37 topppits
 5.53 epride17
 5.58 Bogdan
 5.59 abunickabhi
 5.65 Matt Hudon
 5.77 swankfukinc
 5.97 Glomnipotent
 6.12 vilkkuti25
 6.15 owensiege
 6.17 Brayden Adams
 6.28 Lewis
 6.38 Dylan Swarts
 6.54 CraZZ CFOP
 6.60 BHCubing
 6.63 V.Kochergin
 6.76 Mawo Halto
 6.82 RifleCat
 6.84 KingCobble29
 6.84 TheCubingAddict980
 6.92 AndrewKimmey
 6.99 dschieses
 7.16 AvGalen
 7.16 VDel_234_
 7.18 julio974
 7.50 Ecuasamurai
 7.54 The Cubing Potato
 7.58 Marcceello
 7.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.63 TigaJun
 7.64 Awesomesaucer
 7.82 Petri Krzywacki
 7.84 Bandamo
 8.07 Mike Hughey
 8.17 Smudged Cuber
 8.90 dancing_jules
 8.99 20luky3
 9.64 GTregay
 9.85 GhostBear53
 9.85 dnguyen2204
 10.39 Billabob
 11.01 Jacck
 11.02 UnknownCanvas
 11.41 AND1000
 11.92 1davey29
 14.03 MatsBergsten
 24.68 Levi
 36.66 Henry
 DNF JenE
*3x3x3*(177)

 8.24 dat1asiandude
 8.31 Luke Garrett
 8.47 Tanki_cubed
 9.10 CubingwithChris
 9.21 jancsi02
 9.24 OriginalUsername
 9.39 thecubingwizard
 9.43 speedcuber71
 9.45 dycocubix
 9.60 daniel678
 9.64 JakubDrobny
 9.68 Hashtagcuber
 9.69 vedroboev
 9.74 Shadowjockey
 9.82 Zach Clark
 9.88 Cory516
 9.96 TheDubDubJr
 10.17 G2013
 10.22 Zeke Mackay
 10.32 Skefull
 10.45 Magdamini
 10.54 arquillian
 10.58 asacuber
 10.58 AidanNoogie
 10.69 ichcubegern
 10.70 tolgakantarci
 10.75 DumplingMaster
 10.79 THowlett
 10.79 Kyleadj
 10.92 DGCubes
 10.93 cubeshepherd
 11.00 tdm
 11.12 MrKuba600
 11.17 miasponseller
 11.22 Danila Ryabinin
 11.25 1samko2345
 11.33 sleipnir
 11.39 E-Cuber
 11.40 typeman5
 11.48 HawaiiLife745
 11.49 yghklvn
 11.51 Elf
 11.61 AdrianCubing
 11.66 Jscuber
 11.69 xpoes
 11.73 abunickabhi
 11.76 boroc226han
 11.86 MCuber
 11.94 SimonK
 11.95 Cooki348
 11.98 pjk
 12.03 [email protected]
 12.07 2016LAIL01
 12.10 2017LAMB06
 12.12 BradenTheMagician
 12.16 Keroma12
 12.20 Quinson
 12.29 Keenan Johnson
 12.30 ARandomCuber
 12.58 CubicOreo
 12.61 T1_M0
 12.75 Josh5271
 12.81 Keith Maben
 12.84 BMcCl1
 12.86 obelisk477
 12.90 sigalig
 13.02 RobinCube
 13.03 TipsterTrickster
 13.14 Underwatercuber
 13.34 tigermaxi
 13.36 Brendan Bakker
 13.47 ComputerGuy365
 13.58 MattP98
 13.60 Glomnipotent
 13.71 NathanaelCubes
 13.85 leomannen
 13.91 DhruvA
 13.97 Neb
 14.07 leudcfa
 14.08 Trexrush1
 14.12 Ianwubby
 14.14 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.18 Elysian_Hunter
 14.22 xyzzy
 14.31 speedcube.insta
 14.32 begiuli65
 14.33 Dylan Swarts
 14.37 Pyra42
 14.40 Kit Clement
 14.49 Rubiksdude4144
 14.56 Blindclocker
 14.58 trav1
 14.61 GarethBert11
 14.66 weatherman223
 14.70 João Vinicius
 14.87 Astral Cubing
 15.00 jackmaring
 15.23 buzzteam4
 15.24 mrjames113083
 15.30 ErikCR
 15.41 Bogdan
 15.79 lwhitecuber
 15.93 NolanDoes2x2
 16.08 swankfukinc
 16.14 RifleCat
 16.14 Turkey vld
 16.16 BHCubing
 16.56 TigaJun
 16.71 scylla
 16.81 Alea
 16.82 VDel_234_
 16.86 audiophile121
 16.95 topppits
 16.98 Mawo Halto
 17.01 20luky3
 17.03 MusiCuber
 17.14 colegemuth
 17.21 SpeedCubeReview
 17.30 MartinN13
 17.39 CeeEhllCuber
 17.51 whatshisbucket
 17.70 JMHCubed
 17.73 xbrandationx
 17.94 bhoffman492
 18.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.52 EdubCubez
 18.56 epride17
 18.65 Bertus
 19.20 owensiege
 19.26 kumato
 19.27 tuga88
 19.50 Mike Hughey
 19.57 V.Kochergin
 19.60 Matt Hudon
 19.63 KingCobble29
 19.71 AvGalen
 19.76 AndrewKimmey
 19.96 dnguyen2204
 20.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 20.22 Bandamo
 20.58 rubik2005
 20.88 Jiaqi Wu
 20.95 julio974
 21.34 Awesomesaucer
 21.45 Ghost Cuber
 21.62 frosty_cuber
 22.34 Billabob
 22.41 vilkkuti25
 22.51 craccho
 22.90 Petri Krzywacki
 23.01 SpartanSailor
 23.20 GTregay
 23.32 CraZZ CFOP
 23.40 Marcceello
 23.53 Lewis
 24.40 Schmizee
 24.88 One Wheel
 25.31 Smudged Cuber
 27.14 TheCubingAddict980
 28.32 Sub1Hour
 28.34 Ecuasamurai
 28.89 Moowse
 29.98 dschieses
 30.69 AND1000
 30.98 dancing_jules
 31.59 Jacck
 34.34 Brayden Adams
 34.62 GhostBear53
 35.67 MatsBergsten
 36.50 UnknownCanvas
 39.00 The Cubing Potato
 39.54 1davey29
 41.12 MJCuber05
 46.42 nathanj439
 1:24.12 Levi
 1:48.43 JenE
 DNF [email protected]
*4x4x4*(128)

 31.04 thecubingwizard
 31.82 dat1asiandude
 34.22 ichcubegern
 35.29 Hashtagcuber
 35.54 jancsi02
 36.73 uesyuu
 38.58 Shadowjockey
 40.05 Tanki_cubed
 40.23 asacuber
 40.74 THowlett
 41.16 Magdamini
 41.19 JakubDrobny
 41.24 OriginalUsername
 41.50 arquillian
 41.56 Elf
 41.57 Cory516
 41.68 DGCubes
 42.08 MrKuba600
 44.77 AidanNoogie
 44.80 tdm
 44.90 Zeke Mackay
 44.98 Zach Clark
 45.27 SpeedCubeReview
 45.34 daniel678
 46.19 Josh5271
 46.21 2017LAMB06
 46.23 vedroboev
 46.32 abunickabhi
 46.40 HawaiiLife745
 47.07 Keenan Johnson
 47.16 dycocubix
 47.18 Ianwubby
 47.37 2016LAIL01
 47.76 CubicOreo
 48.21 Jscuber
 48.56 colegemuth
 48.67 sigalig
 48.89 leomannen
 49.31 MCuber
 50.23 sleipnir
 50.53 Danila Ryabinin
 50.76 xyzzy
 51.32 CubingwithChris
 51.41 Elysian_Hunter
 51.53 ErikCR
 51.96 MattP98
 52.42 João Vinicius
 52.53 cubeshepherd
 52.60 SimonK
 52.85 AdrianCubing
 52.90 obelisk477
 53.01 Astral Cubing
 53.43 TipsterTrickster
 53.44 Rubiksdude4144
 53.82 mrjames113083
 54.37 miasponseller
 54.60 BradenTheMagician
 55.04 Skefull
 55.09 Kit Clement
 55.19 boroc226han
 55.47 buzzteam4
 56.12 topppits
 56.23 Chris Van Der Brink
 56.60 Neb
 57.08 T1_M0
 57.42 Turkey vld
 57.68 Trexrush1
 57.80 trav1
 57.92 pjk
 57.98 epride17
 57.98 yghklvn
 58.17 Dylan Swarts
 58.52 begiuli65
 59.21 GarethBert11
 59.54 Keroma12
 59.75 swankfukinc
 1:00.54 typeman5
 1:01.23 Glomnipotent
 1:01.60 DumplingMaster
 1:01.71 ARandomCuber
 1:01.87 Cooki348
 1:01.99 tigermaxi
 1:02.61 Quinson
 1:03.57 lwhitecuber
 1:04.97 Keith Maben
 1:05.00 Alea
 1:06.32 BHCubing
 1:07.35 Matt Hudon
 1:09.08 MusiCuber
 1:09.82 AvGalen
 1:10.16 Mawo Halto
 1:10.59 NathanaelCubes
 1:11.31 weatherman223
 1:12.69 20luky3
 1:13.77 RifleCat
 1:13.79 AndrewKimmey
 1:14.73 Bogdan
 1:14.78 Ghost Cuber
 1:16.18 SpartanSailor
 1:18.57 EdubCubez
 1:20.04 One Wheel
 1:20.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:24.37 Mike Hughey
 1:25.36 VDel_234_
 1:30.47 xbrandationx
 1:30.80 jackmaring
 1:32.81 nms777
 1:32.82 CeeEhllCuber
 1:33.20 dnguyen2204
 1:33.32 Petri Krzywacki
 1:40.94 scylla
 1:41.68 Lewis
 1:47.75 owensiege
 1:48.26 dancing_jules
 1:48.28 Ecuasamurai
 1:49.74 Schmizee
 1:52.49 GTregay
 1:58.76 Smudged Cuber
 2:01.11 MatsBergsten
 2:06.97 TheCubingAddict980
 2:07.00 KingCobble29
 2:10.51 Billabob
 2:13.65 dschieses
 2:19.94 GhostBear53
 2:22.05 julio974
 2:23.53 CraZZ CFOP
 2:44.60 1davey29
 2:50.87 UnknownCanvas
*5x5x5*(81)

 1:07.37 thecubingwizard
 1:09.93 Hashtagcuber
 1:10.87 dat1asiandude
 1:11.74 arquillian
 1:12.25 Shadowjockey
 1:12.66 ichcubegern
 1:13.18 jancsi02
 1:13.99 Tanki_cubed
 1:17.18 Elf
 1:18.51 Josh5271
 1:18.79 Jscuber
 1:22.35 DGCubes
 1:22.48 HawaiiLife745
 1:24.41 Brendan Bakker
 1:25.68 abunickabhi
 1:26.71 vedroboev
 1:27.08 MrKuba600
 1:27.17 Keroma12
 1:28.50 OriginalUsername
 1:29.22 dycocubix
 1:29.69 CubicOreo
 1:31.26 Danila Ryabinin
 1:31.44 João Vinicius
 1:32.29 THowlett
 1:32.84 Magdamini
 1:33.74 colegemuth
 1:34.26 sigalig
 1:35.14 Ianwubby
 1:35.57 tdm
 1:37.00 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.30 SimonK
 1:38.32 cubeshepherd
 1:39.28 pjk
 1:40.50 xyzzy
 1:42.98 Zeke Mackay
 1:44.13 Glomnipotent
 1:44.25 begiuli65
 1:44.76 BradenTheMagician
 1:45.81 boroc226han
 1:47.19 epride17
 1:47.22 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:47.65 trav1
 1:47.70 leomannen
 1:48.04 obelisk477
 1:48.08 mrjames113083
 1:48.88 daniel678
 1:51.26 buzzteam4
 1:51.89 MattP98
 1:53.60 2016LAIL01
 1:53.61 ARandomCuber
 1:56.66 Neb
 1:56.68 Dylan Swarts
 2:01.01 swankfukinc
 2:01.56 AvGalen
 2:03.29 MusiCuber
 2:05.34 Bogdan
 2:09.00 Cooki348
 2:11.60 Pyra42
 2:12.87 Rubiksdude4144
 2:18.25 Ghost Cuber
 2:19.45 BHCubing
 2:20.59 topppits
 2:30.32 ErikCR
 2:31.74 NathanaelCubes
 2:36.65 Lewis
 2:39.00 One Wheel
 2:40.37 Mike Hughey
 2:40.56 20luky3
 2:46.42 VDel_234_
 2:51.02 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:51.86 AndrewKimmey
 3:06.53 SpartanSailor
 3:08.36 Sub1Hour
 3:18.10 owensiege
 3:28.78 Billabob
 3:39.99 MatsBergsten
 3:47.79 Petri Krzywacki
 4:22.33 GhostBear53
 4:33.67 Ecuasamurai
 6:29.12 KingCobble29
 DNF yghklvn
*6x6x6*(43)

 2:04.51 arquillian
 2:05.48 TheDubDubJr
 2:08.23 Shadowjockey
 2:08.30 thecubingwizard
 2:10.05 ichcubegern
 2:11.81 dat1asiandude
 2:26.22 Tanki_cubed
 2:42.80 Keroma12
 2:47.46 HawaiiLife745
 2:47.77 xyzzy
 2:48.54 OriginalUsername
 2:51.41 sigalig
 2:57.23 Jscuber
 2:59.15 DGCubes
 3:04.14 abunickabhi
 3:05.19 Ianwubby
 3:09.01 CubicOreo
 3:16.85 João Vinicius
 3:28.57 MrKuba600
 3:28.68 Zeke Mackay
 3:29.09 begiuli65
 3:30.57 Neb
 3:30.78 cubeshepherd
 3:31.17 obelisk477
 3:34.87 dycocubix
 3:37.70 Keenan Johnson
 3:43.56 daniel678
 3:44.41 AvGalen
 3:45.87 Glomnipotent
 3:57.07 swankfukinc
 3:59.76 Dylan Swarts
 4:04.53 MusiCuber
 4:09.45 epride17
 4:46.14 One Wheel
 4:47.66 Mike Hughey
 4:48.60 Bogdan
 5:24.72 Billabob
 6:25.56 Sub1Hour
 6:30.44 SpartanSailor
 6:40.88 VDel_234_
 7:25.84 Petri Krzywacki
 7:46.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF GhostBear53
*7x7x7*(32)

 3:10.62 thecubingwizard
 3:27.72 dat1asiandude
 3:28.24 ichcubegern
 3:40.01 Shadowjockey
 4:04.15 Jscuber
 4:04.72 Tanki_cubed
 4:09.57 HawaiiLife745
 4:16.90 sigalig
 4:24.56 OriginalUsername
 4:36.20 xyzzy
 4:49.79 MrKuba600
 4:54.26 begiuli65
 4:57.26 Neb
 5:31.65 cubeshepherd
 5:39.29 swankfukinc
 5:40.49 AvGalen
 5:46.61 obelisk477
 5:48.32 Glomnipotent
 6:01.22 MusiCuber
 6:07.70 João Vinicius
 6:13.13 Keenan Johnson
 6:13.90 Dylan Swarts
 6:22.02 Alea
 6:41.68 epride17
 7:00.54 Mike Hughey
 7:41.40 One Wheel
 8:48.30 Bogdan
 9:35.79 Sub1Hour
 9:45.69 SpartanSailor
 9:53.83 VDel_234_
 12:18.72 Petri Krzywacki
 22:02.71 KingCobble29
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)

 3.08 asacuber
 3.87 Jscuber
 4.13 TheDubDubJr
 4.89 Hashtagcuber
 6.58 leomannen
 7.04 JakubDrobny
 7.78 Tanki_cubed
 8.52 ExultantCarn
 8.81 arquillian
 9.12 Magdamini
 9.27 cubeshepherd
 9.92 G2013
 10.57 NolanDoes2x2
 11.53 thecubingwizard
 11.64 M1n1turtl3
 12.61 owensiege
 12.64 The Cubinator
 12.66 MrKuba600
 17.08 abunickabhi
 17.09 vedroboev
 17.67 daniel678
 20.89 RobinCube
 21.50 SimonK
 21.91 Keenan Johnson
 22.24 M42
 23.59 OriginalUsername
 25.87 sigalig
 25.89 Mike Hughey
 26.06 T1_M0
 26.61 buzzteam4
 28.19 DGCubes
 28.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 28.80 THowlett
 29.48 Danila Ryabinin
 29.68 Zeke Mackay
 30.19 MatsBergsten
 30.33 Shadowjockey
 32.28 nms777
 34.84 scylla
 35.69 Glomnipotent
 35.93 MattP98
 36.72 NathanaelCubes
 40.79 obelisk477
 41.01 Josh5271
 41.26 CeeEhllCuber
 41.74 Luke Garrett
 41.78 whatshisbucket
 44.52 SpartanSailor
 46.77 InlandEmpireCuber
 48.66 Cooki348
 49.91 Bogdan
 53.52 Dylan Swarts
 59.90 AvGalen
 1:00.82 mrjames113083
 1:09.99 yghklvn
 1:10.50 Jacck
 1:11.30 MCuber
 1:17.43 dnguyen2204
 1:44.01 swankfukinc
 1:56.14 Quinson
 2:30.35 ichcubegern
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF dat1asiandude
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF Smudged Cuber
 DNF KingCobble29
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)

 20.68 daniel lin
 24.39 arquillian
 26.49 G2013
 28.64 denthebro
 28.68 abunickabhi
 32.33 sigalig
 50.92 vedroboev
 51.15 Keenan Johnson
 54.23 daniel678
 59.94 Mawo Halto
 1:00.90 Hashtagcuber
 1:07.41 MatsBergsten
 1:09.87 Shadowjockey
 1:11.93 Danila Ryabinin
 1:14.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:17.34 cubeshepherd
 1:23.51 Mike Hughey
 1:24.65 thecubingwizard
 1:28.91 Bertus
 1:29.16 Glomnipotent
 1:30.68 dat1asiandude
 1:34.78 topppits
 1:39.70 read
 1:48.16 MattP98
 1:49.42 buzzteam4
 1:59.28 SimonK
 2:01.03 2016LAIL01
 2:06.43 DGCubes
 2:07.00 BradenTheMagician
 2:27.35 CubicOreo
 2:27.94 elimescube
 2:37.98 dnguyen2204
 2:50.46 Jacck
 2:51.94 scylla
 2:54.60 Cooki348
 3:05.60 SpartanSailor
 3:21.75 Bogdan
 3:42.64 mrjames113083
 3:49.81 trav1
 4:41.67 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:21.63 dancing_jules
 7:05.48 swankfukinc
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dschieses
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF kji269
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)

 2:51.96 abunickabhi
 3:56.57 OJ Cubing
 6:21.95 MatsBergsten
 6:23.39 Mike Hughey
 6:38.96 tdm
 6:41.64 M42
 6:42.65 dat1asiandude
 8:01.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:04.34 Keenan Johnson
 9:32.80 Jacck
 10:43.15 BradenTheMagician
 14:25.84 elimescube
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF SimonK
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Sean Hartman
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 6:38.16 abunickabhi
 12:14.22 Mike Hughey
 12:25.51 MatsBergsten
 17:49.65 Jacck
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 24:55.03 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF abunickabhi
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 47:13.08 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)

 41/42 58:46 sigalig
 14/17 59:31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10/10 54:17 MatsBergsten
 9/11 58:14 cubeshepherd
 5/5 42:57 topppits
 3/3 14:38 Jacck
 2/2 1:33 abunickabhi
 8/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 1/2 16:50 Cooki348
 0/2 11:17 SpartanSailor
*3x3x3 one-handed*(121)

 12.93 tdm
 13.85 tolgakantarci
 15.31 Jscuber
 15.46 Luke Garrett
 15.78 dat1asiandude
 16.30 Tanki_cubed
 16.42 Hashtagcuber
 16.92 2017LAMB06
 17.18 TheDubDubJr
 17.23 jancsi02
 17.33 2016LAIL01
 17.90 asacuber
 18.07 thecubingwizard
 18.24 Zeke Mackay
 18.27 OriginalUsername
 18.83 vedroboev
 18.84 AdrianCubing
 18.91 ichcubegern
 19.15 xpoes
 19.16 leomannen
 19.28 Cory516
 19.29 typeman5
 19.43 dycocubix
 19.47 arquillian
 19.50 THowlett
 19.52 sleipnir
 19.66 CubicOreo
 19.71 1samko2345
 19.85 Magdamini
 19.92 HawaiiLife745
 20.34 abunickabhi
 20.38 Danila Ryabinin
 20.44 JakubDrobny
 20.66 CubingwithChris
 21.07 ARandomCuber
 21.39 speedcuber71
 21.74 cubeshepherd
 21.76 AidanNoogie
 21.99 daniel678
 22.26 Josh5271
 22.31 MrKuba600
 22.32 DGCubes
 22.50 NathanaelCubes
 22.61 SimonK
 22.66 Glomnipotent
 22.75 BradenTheMagician
 22.82 leudcfa
 22.85 Shadowjockey
 23.36 Keith Maben
 24.18 begiuli65
 25.02 T1_M0
 25.21 Kit Clement
 25.27 Cooki348
 25.46 G2013
 25.58 DumplingMaster
 25.66 Astral Cubing
 25.79 DhruvA
 25.88 MCuber
 26.02 xyzzy
 26.72 yghklvn
 26.73 boroc226han
 26.83 Ianwubby
 27.29 sigalig
 27.29 Rubiksdude4144
 27.52 Alea
 27.53 [email protected]
 27.69 Trexrush1
 28.18 Keroma12
 28.28 tigermaxi
 28.71 MartinN13
 29.00 weatherman223
 29.13 speedcube.insta
 29.41 GarethBert11
 29.82 João Vinicius
 29.83 MattP98
 30.11 Neb
 31.15 buzzteam4
 31.18 mrjames113083
 31.47 Keenan Johnson
 31.82 Mawo Halto
 31.92 BMcCl1
 32.10 trav1
 32.28 Elysian_Hunter
 32.28 swankfukinc
 32.61 Turkey vld
 33.23 Bogdan
 34.80 AvGalen
 35.54 MusiCuber
 36.50 obelisk477
 36.78 Balder
 38.45 BHCubing
 38.96 Awesomesaucer
 39.30 epride17
 39.60 EdubCubez
 40.17 miasponseller
 40.23 InlandEmpireCuber
 45.50 NolanDoes2x2
 46.00 Mike Hughey
 46.47 V.Kochergin
 47.89 KingCobble29
 48.09 CeeEhllCuber
 48.44 Dylan Swarts
 48.85 One Wheel
 49.52 owensiege
 50.61 TigaJun
 52.01 Sub1Hour
 52.43 Schmizee
 54.43 scylla
 55.99 dnguyen2204
 57.44 TheCubingAddict980
 57.67 dancing_jules
 59.62 VDel_234_
 1:03.83 Jacck
 1:05.98 julio974
 1:06.98 Petri Krzywacki
 1:11.14 SpartanSailor
 1:21.07 tuga88
 1:23.49 AND1000
 1:25.34 Smudged Cuber
 1:44.27 UnknownCanvas
 2:22.52 Levi
*3x3x3 With feet*(22)

 35.16 DGCubes
 40.61 dycocubix
 49.65 Luke Garrett
 49.74 Hashtagcuber
 1:03.03 OriginalUsername
 1:06.82 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.00 HawaiiLife745
 1:09.78 MartinN13
 1:13.04 Shadowjockey
 1:14.72 dat1asiandude
 1:17.39 cubeshepherd
 2:00.93 ichcubegern
 2:01.42 ARandomCuber
 2:04.30 João Vinicius
 2:11.24 Neb
 2:12.90 Mike Hughey
 2:15.16 SimonK
 2:33.05 JMHCubed
 2:36.48 Bertus
 2:45.40 Tanki_cubed
 3:39.33 Matt Hudon
 3:53.90 begiuli65
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 21.51 CubingwithChris
 38.08 TheDubDubJr
 40.14 speedcuber71
 43.74 cubeshepherd
 43.93 DGCubes
 48.15 Shadowjockey
 56.56 vedroboev
 1:02.81 T1_M0
 1:03.22 ichcubegern
 1:08.24 AvGalen
 1:13.22 Zeke Mackay
 1:16.53 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:17.37 begiuli65
 1:20.13 Mike Hughey
 1:22.31 Danila Ryabinin
 1:23.46 Bogdan
 1:24.55 abunickabhi
 1:51.98 MatsBergsten
 1:52.12 2017LAMB06
 2:00.04 Tanki_cubed
 2:10.07 SpartanSailor
 2:20.06 JakubDrobny
 2:46.17 Cooki348
 3:33.06 Quinson
 DNF CeeEhllCuber
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)

 22 mutlu ozcelebi
 26 T1_M0
 27 ComputerGuy365
 28 DGCubes
 30 Jacck
 30 ichcubegern
 30 Bogdan
 31 TheodorNordstrand
 32 Shadowjockey
 32 Kit Clement
 32 Tanki_cubed
 34 devaka
 34 Theo Leinad
 35 andersonaap
 36 Mike Hughey
 37 dat1asiandude
 38 cubeshepherd
 39 craccho
 43 SimonK
 46 OriginalUsername
 49 Cooki348
 49 leomannen
 56 Schmizee
 56 NolanDoes2x2
 58 InlandEmpireCuber
 63 SpartanSailor
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF MCuber
 DNF begiuli65
*2-3-4 Relay*(87)

 43.23 dat1asiandude
 49.01 jancsi02
 50.65 thecubingwizard
 51.03 Hashtagcuber
 53.98 ichcubegern
 54.13 Shadowjockey
 55.46 THowlett
 55.66 JakubDrobny
 55.75 Jscuber
 56.09 OriginalUsername
 56.34 Cory516
 57.87 Magdamini
 58.42 Tanki_cubed
 59.35 MrKuba600
 59.63 asacuber
 1:01.55 vedroboev
 1:02.74 buzzteam4
 1:03.71 2017LAMB06
 1:03.89 dycocubix
 1:04.32 Zach Clark
 1:04.73 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.00 abunickabhi
 1:05.18 Katiedavies3103
 1:05.65 DGCubes
 1:06.64 CubingwithChris
 1:07.46 HawaiiLife745
 1:09.63 cubeshepherd
 1:10.07 Zeke Mackay
 1:10.92 sleipnir
 1:11.36 leomannen
 1:12.12 xyzzy
 1:12.24 obelisk477
 1:13.44 João Vinicius
 1:13.68 begiuli65
 1:13.79 SimonK
 1:14.14 Neb
 1:14.28 leudcfa
 1:14.56 MattP98
 1:16.54 CubicOreo
 1:16.66 mrjames113083
 1:17.64 Ianwubby
 1:18.87 Glomnipotent
 1:19.67 boroc226han
 1:19.70 miasponseller
 1:19.94 epride17
 1:20.89 ErikCR
 1:20.95 swankfukinc
 1:22.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:22.36 Danila Ryabinin
 1:23.58 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:25.17 Trexrush1
 1:25.48 yghklvn
 1:27.94 EdubCubez
 1:28.28 Cooki348
 1:28.57 colegemuth
 1:29.03 trav1
 1:30.38 AvGalen
 1:32.42 BHCubing
 1:33.31 AndrewKimmey
 1:36.51 NathanaelCubes
 1:36.73 Dylan Swarts
 1:38.01 Mawo Halto
 1:39.67 Bogdan
 1:42.40 MusiCuber
 1:44.47 20luky3
 1:46.34 SpartanSailor
 1:50.51 vilkkuti25
 2:02.60 Mike Hughey
 2:06.11 owensiege
 2:08.52 scylla
 2:16.98 jackmaring
 2:17.92 dnguyen2204
 2:19.78 Petri Krzywacki
 2:25.30 CeeEhllCuber
 2:25.93 Lewis
 2:33.49 KingCobble29
 2:34.82 TheCubingAddict980
 2:38.47 Schmizee
 2:44.07 julio974
 2:49.46 Smudged Cuber
 2:57.31 MatsBergsten
 3:08.72 Billabob
 3:11.96 Jacck
 3:12.58 Sub1Hour
 3:24.35 UnknownCanvas
 3:31.55 GhostBear53
 4:16.46 Brayden Adams
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(50)

 1:50.02 thecubingwizard
 1:51.15 dat1asiandude
 1:59.82 Hashtagcuber
 2:05.93 ichcubegern
 2:10.16 Tanki_cubed
 2:10.73 Shadowjockey
 2:17.72 OriginalUsername
 2:21.75 Jscuber
 2:31.18 vedroboev
 2:32.44 abunickabhi
 2:33.00 HawaiiLife745
 2:40.25 DGCubes
 2:40.37 THowlett
 2:41.23 MrKuba600
 2:45.27 João Vinicius
 2:49.93 CubicOreo
 2:50.47 Danila Ryabinin
 2:53.32 xyzzy
 2:53.43 dycocubix
 2:55.92 cubeshepherd
 2:58.17 SimonK
 3:00.75 BradenTheMagician
 3:12.69 swankfukinc
 3:14.28 trav1
 3:18.50 begiuli65
 3:23.01 AvGalen
 3:26.00 boroc226han
 3:27.54 Neb
 3:28.09 Glomnipotent
 3:34.26 obelisk477
 3:43.62 MusiCuber
 3:49.12 Cooki348
 4:24.09 Bogdan
 4:27.73 vilkkuti25
 4:36.24 EdubCubez
 4:38.63 20luky3
 4:46.46 AndrewKimmey
 4:47.74 SpartanSailor
 4:48.14 Mike Hughey
 4:53.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:55.80 Lewis
 5:23.49 owensiege
 5:39.95 Sub1Hour
 5:48.23 Petri Krzywacki
 5:53.55 Jacck
 6:22.69 Billabob
 7:16.18 GhostBear53
 7:42.22 dnguyen2204
 8:11.56 KingCobble29
 8:28.92 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 4:12.73 ichcubegern
 4:29.94 Shadowjockey
 4:34.05 Tanki_cubed
 4:37.27 Jscuber
 5:14.88 OriginalUsername
 5:25.66 MrKuba600
 5:39.75 abunickabhi
 5:41.67 Katiedavies3103
 5:50.28 xyzzy
 5:50.58 vedroboev
 5:57.25 João Vinicius
 6:04.13 cubeshepherd
 6:37.70 Neb
 6:45.92 BradenTheMagician
 6:52.09 obelisk477
 6:55.49 begiuli65
 6:59.55 AvGalen
 7:05.11 Glomnipotent
 7:16.48 swankfukinc
 8:21.50 Bogdan
 8:59.49 Mike Hughey
 10:45.48 Lewis
 10:46.10 SpartanSailor
 12:38.38 Petri Krzywacki
 13:00.41 Sub1Hour
 14:20.39 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 7:48.09 ichcubegern
 8:11.77 Shadowjockey
 9:04.96 Tanki_cubed
 9:34.98 Jscuber
 9:49.91 Katiedavies3103
 9:56.70 OriginalUsername
 10:25.15 MrKuba600
 10:32.44 abunickabhi
 10:57.99 begiuli65
 11:33.75 João Vinicius
 11:52.70 cubeshepherd
 12:07.34 Neb
 12:09.89 AvGalen
 12:11.99 obelisk477
 12:48.02 BradenTheMagician
 13:21.00 swankfukinc
 15:43.21 Mike Hughey
 17:49.39 Bogdan
 22:08.71 SpartanSailor
 23:10.99 Sub1Hour
 25:10.10 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(45)

 7.38 TipsterTrickster
 7.83 ARandomCuber
 7.94 buzzteam4
 8.11 vedroboev
 8.76 T1_M0
 9.58 cubeshepherd
 9.71 MCuber
 9.85 MattP98
 10.94 trav1
 11.34 MartinN13
 11.48 Rubiksdude4144
 11.85 Hashtagcuber
 11.96 dat1asiandude
 12.07 Tanki_cubed
 13.00 Keenan Johnson
 13.09 JakubDrobny
 13.27 THowlett
 13.38 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.58 tdm
 13.58 RyuKagamine
 13.59 DGCubes
 13.73 Shadowjockey
 14.09 OriginalUsername
 15.27 Ghost Cuber
 16.37 SimonK
 16.41 AvGalen
 16.80 Turkey vld
 16.91 mrjames113083
 16.93 HawaiiLife745
 18.14 Mike Hughey
 18.20 weatherman223
 19.04 Magdamini
 19.81 Zeke Mackay
 21.19 MusiCuber
 21.28 Matt Hudon
 21.89 swankfukinc
 24.29 boroc226han
 25.37 Alea
 28.65 João Vinicius
 28.74 dycocubix
 32.97 julio974
 43.67 jancsi02
 58.94 dschieses
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF topppits
*Megaminx*(59)

 51.36 thecubingwizard
 54.73 AidanNoogie
 58.09 Magdamini
 59.28 miasponseller
 1:00.38 DGCubes
 1:01.50 Hashtagcuber
 1:01.52 dat1asiandude
 1:03.41 arquillian
 1:05.09 uesyuu
 1:07.79 CubicOreo
 1:08.27 whatshisbucket
 1:08.74 jancsi02
 1:10.17 Shadowjockey
 1:10.67 MrKuba600
 1:12.81 SimonK
 1:17.26 dycocubix
 1:20.13 leomannen
 1:23.71 OriginalUsername
 1:24.99 THowlett
 1:26.90 trav1
 1:28.50 obelisk477
 1:28.96 ichcubegern
 1:30.69 begiuli65
 1:31.46 2016LAIL01
 1:31.81 MCuber
 1:31.98 HawaiiLife745
 1:32.18 vedroboev
 1:32.53 Kit Clement
 1:34.39 cubeshepherd
 1:43.32 João Vinicius
 1:44.84 Neb
 1:46.56 Cuz Red
 1:47.45 swankfukinc
 1:48.58 Tanki_cubed
 1:51.65 T1_M0
 1:53.35 boroc226han
 1:58.19 abunickabhi
 2:00.21 BradenTheMagician
 2:04.95 Alea
 2:10.93 GTregay
 2:13.12 tdm
 2:14.83 mrjames113083
 2:16.39 Bogdan
 2:17.46 Lewis
 2:22.06 scylla
 2:28.26 Glomnipotent
 2:38.03 Ecuasamurai
 2:43.36 Mike Hughey
 2:55.78 20luky3
 2:56.18 Petri Krzywacki
 2:59.16 Cooki348
 3:05.63 AvGalen
 3:06.38 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:12.14 Sub1Hour
 3:46.91 julio974
 4:47.23 AND1000
 4:47.98 KingCobble29
 5:06.58 SpartanSailor
 5:21.31 UnknownCanvas
*Pyraminx*(116)

 2.74 SimonK
 2.79 FastCubeMaster
 2.80 The Cubinator
 2.82 THowlett
 2.87 DGCubes
 2.99 Ghost Cuber
 3.03 Magdamini
 3.10 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.11 RobinCube
 3.14 MrKuba600
 3.21 Cooki348
 3.28 dycocubix
 3.28 2016LAIL01
 3.30 Pyra42
 3.48 JakubDrobny
 3.50 CornerCutter
 3.51 vedroboev
 3.62 E-Cuber
 3.69 cubeshepherd
 3.78 CubicOreo
 3.78 BradenTheMagician
 3.92 T1_M0
 3.93 CubingwithChris
 3.98 asacuber
 4.02 thecubingwizard
 4.29 oliviervlcube
 4.55 Hashtagcuber
 4.61 1samko2345
 4.77 JMHCubed
 4.82 ichcubegern
 4.89 dat1asiandude
 4.92 MartinN13
 4.93 leomannen
 4.96 arquillian
 5.01 Turkey vld
 5.15 Shadowjockey
 5.28 NathanaelCubes
 5.28 João Vinicius
 5.33 boroc226han
 5.37 rubik2005
 5.48 Keith Maben
 5.52 MattP98
 5.56 daniel678
 5.65 Zeke Mackay
 5.71 OriginalUsername
 5.73 MCuber
 5.77 TipsterTrickster
 5.78 Keenan Johnson
 5.87 KingCobble29
 5.89 Bertus
 5.91 Rubiksdude4144
 5.97 mrjames113083
 6.05 HawaiiLife745
 6.11 trav1
 6.14 NolanDoes2x2
 6.19 M1n1turtl3
 6.20 Astral Cubing
 6.36 leudcfa
 6.43 2017LAMB06
 6.44 bhoffman492
 6.50 Luke Garrett
 6.72 Neb
 6.82 [email protected]
 6.86 begiuli65
 6.91 EdubCubez
 7.23 tigermaxi
 7.24 sleipnir
 7.30 kumato
 7.37 Lewis
 7.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.71 weatherman223
 7.75 Tanki_cubed
 7.78 ARandomCuber
 7.85 Josh5271
 7.92 UnknownCanvas
 8.34 MusiCuber
 8.40 jancsi02
 8.44 Glomnipotent
 8.54 epride17
 8.54 Quinson
 8.55 Dylan Swarts
 9.05 swankfukinc
 9.12 BHCubing
 9.20 sigalig
 9.21 buzzteam4
 9.30 Danila Ryabinin
 9.42 Balder
 9.51 20luky3
 9.67 V.Kochergin
 9.81 MJCuber05
 9.84 Zach Clark
 10.15 julio974
 10.75 abunickabhi
 10.92 Awesomesaucer
 10.94 Bogdan
 10.94 Brayden Adams
 11.09 vilkkuti25
 11.20 Smudged Cuber
 11.25 CeeEhllCuber
 11.37 obelisk477
 11.50 The Cubing Potato
 11.52 Mike Hughey
 11.58 AvGalen
 11.76 owensiege
 11.76 miasponseller
 11.83 AND1000
 12.86 TheCubingAddict980
 13.13 Ecuasamurai
 14.49 tuga88
 14.65 Sub1Hour
 15.17 topppits
 15.81 Schmizee
 17.63 dschieses
 17.70 scylla
 19.45 dnguyen2204
 26.61 SpartanSailor
*Square-1*(77)

 8.90 Hashtagcuber
 10.39 speedcuber71
 10.47 thecubingwizard
 10.91 Marcus Siu
 10.96 Shadowjockey
 11.23 dat1asiandude
 12.11 M1n1turtl3
 12.60 THowlett
 13.05 daniel678
 13.42 Kyleadj
 13.72 Zach Clark
 14.07 Zeke Mackay
 14.77 AidanNoogie
 14.79 Josh5271
 14.85 JakubDrobny
 15.17 SimonK
 15.45 ichcubegern
 15.47 dycocubix
 16.16 sigalig
 16.43 Tanki_cubed
 17.55 BradenTheMagician
 17.75 DGCubes
 17.86 G2013
 18.57 TheDubDubJr
 19.41 MrKuba600
 19.55 leudcfa
 19.62 Magdamini
 20.09 trav1
 20.39 Rubiksdude4144
 20.42 TipsterTrickster
 20.44 leomannen
 20.65 ExultantCarn
 20.84 arquillian
 21.15 vedroboev
 21.18 Luke Garrett
 21.83 Turkey vld
 21.99 MattP98
 22.55 Keenan Johnson
 22.61 cubeshepherd
 23.08 CubicOreo
 23.30 1samko2345
 23.43 2017LAMB06
 24.15 João Vinicius
 25.02 MCuber
 26.28 OriginalUsername
 26.38 CubingwithChris
 28.83 Neb
 30.08 whatshisbucket
 30.99 T1_M0
 31.43 HawaiiLife745
 32.05 MusiCuber
 32.50 weatherman223
 32.61 Ghost Cuber
 33.64 mrjames113083
 34.32 Mike Hughey
 34.48 buzzteam4
 35.93 tigermaxi
 36.25 NathanaelCubes
 39.11 BHCubing
 39.15 Glomnipotent
 39.30 begiuli65
 39.68 boroc226han
 41.32 typeman5
 44.53 dancing_jules
 44.81 Bogdan
 46.84 Lewis
 47.39 InlandEmpireCuber
 47.74 kumato
 50.11 Alea
 56.60 miasponseller
 57.22 CeeEhllCuber
 1:04.73 scylla
 1:06.34 tdm
 1:17.08 swankfukinc
 1:22.98 AvGalen
 1:39.35 abunickabhi
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*Skewb*(106)

 3.13 [email protected]
 3.34 Cory516
 3.40 asacuber
 3.51 daniel678
 3.53 SimonK
 3.75 bhoffman492
 3.93 Daniel Johnson
 3.98 MrKuba600
 3.99 TheDubDubJr
 4.10 2016LAIL01
 4.11 CubicOreo
 4.22 Kyleadj
 4.22 João Vinicius
 4.23 thecubingwizard
 4.37 CubingwithChris
 4.41 tigermaxi
 4.52 CeeEhllCuber
 4.58 Magdamini
 4.64 dat1asiandude
 4.66 MattP98
 4.71 cubeshepherd
 4.75 1samko2345
 4.81 vedroboev
 4.87 The Cubinator
 4.94 leomannen
 5.04 Hashtagcuber
 5.04 LowSkill
 5.10 HawaiiLife745
 5.19 trav1
 5.21 ichcubegern
 5.23 Zeke Mackay
 5.29 THowlett
 5.32 M1n1turtl3
 5.41 Shadowjockey
 5.42 weatherman223
 5.45 arquillian
 5.54 dycocubix
 5.57 Rubiksdude4144
 5.60 leudcfa
 5.63 AdrianCubing
 5.66 epride17
 5.70 MCuber
 5.73 MartinN13
 5.80 Tanki_cubed
 5.84 DGCubes
 5.85 Trexrush1
 5.91 Keith Maben
 5.91 BradenTheMagician
 5.97 TipsterTrickster
 6.08 Luke Garrett
 6.11 JakubDrobny
 6.16 EdubCubez
 6.17 jancsi02
 6.24 OriginalUsername
 6.27 speedcuber71
 6.66 boroc226han
 6.68 2017LAMB06
 6.78 Josh5271
 6.78 RobinCube
 6.92 NathanaelCubes
 6.94 Neb
 7.34 JMHCubed
 7.35 Turkey vld
 7.54 Quinson
 7.56 Keenan Johnson
 7.62 The Cubing Potato
 8.03 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.07 Bogdan
 8.43 MusiCuber
 8.55 whatshisbucket
 8.56 Ghost Cuber
 8.75 miasponseller
 8.77 Underwatercuber
 8.78 Schmizee
 8.89 Balder
 9.14 mrjames113083
 9.25 T1_M0
 9.50 Danila Ryabinin
 9.72 ARandomCuber
 9.77 Sub1Hour
 9.78 BHCubing
 10.04 InlandEmpireCuber
 10.34 Mike Hughey
 10.60 Cooki348
 10.60 buzzteam4
 11.24 Smudged Cuber
 12.06 SpartanSailor
 12.17 Lewis
 12.44 julio974
 12.77 V.Kochergin
 12.86 MJCuber05
 12.94 topppits
 13.03 swankfukinc
 13.21 Zach Clark
 13.63 dschieses
 14.67 vilkkuti25
 16.44 begiuli65
 18.73 Brayden Adams
 20.12 UnknownCanvas
 20.21 obelisk477
 20.28 Glomnipotent
 24.11 MatsBergsten
 26.52 AvGalen
 26.96 Alea
 27.11 AND1000
 40.44 Ecuasamurai
*Kilominx*(29)

 21.96 cubeshepherd
 22.84 bhoffman492
 24.65 TheDubDubJr
 31.18 CubicOreo
 33.68 dat1asiandude
 35.76 OriginalUsername
 36.18 xyzzy
 36.18 ichcubegern
 37.04 Josh5271
 37.46 Shadowjockey
 39.63 trav1
 43.04 begiuli65
 45.82 SimonK
 50.64 Tanki_cubed
 51.80 THowlett
 52.21 Chris Van Der Brink
 53.61 Lewis
 57.01 abunickabhi
 58.48 NathanaelCubes
 1:03.37 swankfukinc
 1:06.96 AvGalen
 1:09.36 T1_M0
 1:13.34 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:13.90 Mike Hughey
 1:19.57 julio974
 1:32.14 CeeEhllCuber
 2:22.38 SpartanSailor
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF Smudged Cuber
*Mini Guildford*(27)

 4:40.86 Shadowjockey
 4:59.92 JakubDrobny
 5:16.42 OriginalUsername
 5:21.86 Magdamini
 5:23.73 cubeshepherd
 5:23.86 ichcubegern
 5:30.78 dycocubix
 5:37.64 Tanki_cubed
 5:50.02 SimonK
 6:05.13 HawaiiLife745
 6:09.48 vedroboev
 6:13.60 TipsterTrickster
 6:19.59 trav1
 6:20.99 BradenTheMagician
 6:37.81 Zeke Mackay
 6:47.78 swankfukinc
 7:18.69 João Vinicius
 7:35.87 NathanaelCubes
 7:44.34 Chris Van Der Brink
 7:59.99 abunickabhi
 8:22.06 boroc226han
 9:27.61 AvGalen
 10:04.46 Trig0n
 10:54.07 Mike Hughey
 10:55.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 11:06.98 Lewis
 DNF DGCubes

*Contest results*

 1370 dat1asiandude
 1353 Shadowjockey
 1310 thecubingwizard
 1300 Tanki_cubed
 1283 Hashtagcuber
 1276 ichcubegern
 1262 cubeshepherd
 1232 OriginalUsername
 1204 vedroboev
 1173 DGCubes
 1137 MrKuba600
 1109 SimonK
 1105 THowlett
 1093 Magdamini
 1036 dycocubix
 1032 arquillian
 1004 HawaiiLife745
 988 CubicOreo
 979 JakubDrobny
 966 Zeke Mackay
 921 leomannen
 920 abunickabhi
 911 daniel678
 903 asacuber
 899 BradenTheMagician
 899 Jscuber
 885 jancsi02
 830 João Vinicius
 803 CubingwithChris
 772 TheDubDubJr
 770 2016LAIL01
 758 sigalig
 754 trav1
 741 boroc226han
 739 begiuli65
 736 Keenan Johnson
 730 2017LAMB06
 724 MattP98
 718 Danila Ryabinin
 704 Cory516
 698 Neb
 679 T1_M0
 674 Josh5271
 667 tdm
 652 MCuber
 649 Cooki348
 644 Luke Garrett
 627 Glomnipotent
 621 obelisk477
 609 AidanNoogie
 598 1samko2345
 590 NathanaelCubes
 590 sleipnir
 586 buzzteam4
 575 Mike Hughey
 566 mrjames113083
 564 G2013
 559 Zach Clark
 557 swankfukinc
 552 Rubiksdude4144
 541 ARandomCuber
 539 leudcfa
 538 speedcuber71
 532 TipsterTrickster
 532 Chris Van Der Brink
 522 Bogdan
 521 miasponseller
 520 xyzzy
 509 AdrianCubing
 506 Ianwubby
 497 tigermaxi
 477 Keith Maben
 476 [email protected]
 470 Kyleadj
 457 Elf
 454 RobinCube
 454 InlandEmpireCuber
 448 AvGalen
 446 MusiCuber
 438 Turkey vld
 432 epride17
 425 weatherman223
 424 Trexrush1
 423 yghklvn
 405 MartinN13
 405 Ghost Cuber
 399 Astral Cubing
 396 Kit Clement
 393 M1n1turtl3
 386 EdubCubez
 385 typeman5
 383 Dylan Swarts
 374 Skefull
 368 Quinson
 352 Keroma12
 351 CeeEhllCuber
 346 The Cubinator
 343 ErikCR
 337 BHCubing
 335 colegemuth
 330 JMHCubed
 329 SpartanSailor
 328 NolanDoes2x2
 321 bhoffman492
 312 Pyra42
 311 E-Cuber
 305 Elysian_Hunter
 301 Alea
 298 scylla
 295 topppits
 286 DhruvA
 279 DumplingMaster
 279 tolgakantarci
 274 Lewis
 272 MatsBergsten
 270 ExultantCarn
 267 whatshisbucket
 264 Mawo Halto
 254 owensiege
 248 pjk
 243 xpoes
 243 Schmizee
 236 Sub1Hour
 235 KingCobble29
 228 20luky3
 223 Bertus
 214 Deri Nata Wijaya
 200 GarethBert11
 200 rubik2005
 191 jackmaring
 183 Brendan Bakker
 182 uesyuu
 179 Jacck
 179 VDel_234_
 176 AndrewKimmey
 173 SpeedCubeReview
 167 Petri Krzywacki
 166 julio974
 163 dnguyen2204
 163 Blindclocker
 162 BMcCl1
 160 V.Kochergin
 158 [email protected]
 157 Matt Hudon
 154 vilkkuti25
 150 speedcube.insta
 148 Underwatercuber
 148 RifleCat
 146 ComputerGuy365
 130 One Wheel
 128 lwhitecuber
 126 nms777
 126 Smudged Cuber
 117 Awesomesaucer
 117 FastCubeMaster
 116 TigaJun
 116 kumato
 112 Katiedavies3103
 108 TheCubingAddict980
 103 CornerCutter
 103 Ecuasamurai
 102 Daniel Johnson
 102 Balder
 99 Brayden Adams
 99 dancing_jules
 97 Billabob
 96 The Cubing Potato
 95 UnknownCanvas
 93 oliviervlcube
 91 dschieses
 86 xbrandationx
 83 GTregay
 82 LowSkill
 78 Marcus Siu
 73 CraZZ CFOP
 71 M42
 69 tuga88
 69 audiophile121
 62 GhostBear53
 60 Bandamo
 58 AND1000
 55 MJCuber05
 55 daniel lin
 54 craccho
 52 denthebro
 51 Marcceello
 42 elimescube
 39 mutlu ozcelebi
 39 Jiaqi Wu
 35 frosty_cuber
 33 read
 32 Cuz Red
 32 TheodorNordstrand
 28 devaka
 28 RyuKagamine
 28 Theo Leinad
 27 OJ Cubing
 26 andersonaap
 22 1davey29
 19 Moowse
 16 Levi
 10 Sean Hartman
 9 Trig0n
 8 kji269
 8 JenE
 7 nathanj439
 4 Henry


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2018)

Time for the gift card lottery. We spin the *WHEEL* and who wins? *One WHEEL*??!?!
Congratulations!!

(Just in case someone wonders, the winning number is 150! No prime at all, even I understand that.)


----------

